# What DIY additives would be possible to purchase from my local chemist besides VG



## Ettiene (27/6/16)

What additives suppliers would be possible te pay from my local chemist?


----------



## stevie g (27/6/16)

probably only Menthol Crystals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ettiene (27/6/16)

....and its cheap?


----------



## stevie g (27/6/16)

Depends but I ballpark R50


----------



## Ettiene (27/6/16)

Graet stuff

Thank you kindly
Will MOST DEFENITY be looking into that


----------



## Dave1 (27/6/16)

Best would be to get the DIY supplies for mustard milk. VBIC and Strawberry. Simple 2 concentrate mix and can make a lot for the cost. There is a concentrate supplier in Cape town and delivery is only R30 if you cant pick up.


----------



## Ettiene (27/6/16)

Would you be so kind as to send me the exact email from there website 
PLEASE?


----------



## Switchy (27/6/16)

https://*valleyvapour*.co.za/ is the website link

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (27/6/16)

Thanx a million


----------



## ET (27/6/16)

Saline is also available from a chemist


----------



## Ettiene (27/6/16)

What is the relations toward diy , in the way its being used?


----------



## ET (27/6/16)

Ettiene said:


> What is the relations toward diy , in the way its being used?


It can be used as a flavour enhancer. Some googling should point you in the right direction


----------



## Warlock (27/7/16)

Propylene glycol (BP). Got some from Dis-Chem R20.00 for 100ml.


----------

